# Hike pics - Gila NF



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

My wife and I took the packgoats out for a day hike yesterday. We climbed a ridge near home and let Moose carry lunch and drinking water. He really enjoys his job. It's muzzle loader deer season here, so the orange collars are to make the goats look less like deer. It was a beautiful day and we had the whole area to ourselves.


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like an awesome day! What are the temps down there right now? We got snow today! Argh!


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

60's by PM, high 20's at night. Winter is coming and it will get colder, but it won't bring much if any snow. We could sure use it in the mountains, tho.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful pics Jeff, thanks, almost looks like you can see clear across the country. 

Your guys look good !


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Thank you for sharing your hikes with us.


----------

